# New Oberheim Synth OB-Xneo Teaser



## synthpunk (Sep 19, 2017)

lots of theories, could be Tom, could be Uli, could be another project, might even be software.......


----------



## dgburns (Sep 23, 2017)

-There is a usb and midi jacks on the top right. Would be weird to include that in a gui no doubt.

-That looks like the Oberheim logo in the top right corner, but there is debate as to whether Uli owns it right at the moment. Needs a letter of confirmation from Tom Oberheim, so it's not super clear if this is a Behringer. Uli has just recieved the new chips like Curtis and ssm, so it Could be him.

-why data knobs and only 8 voice if this is vst?

My guess is that this is Tom, possibly Dave Smith with or without Shear in collaboration. A desktop unit. But not sure.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 23, 2017)

I thought I had read on slutz that Uli had disenvowed this now?

A lot of theories that this is a hoax now, people must have a lot of spare time if so.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll take one of those if the bacon fried Filter is big and fat.
I had the OBX and found it to be a great lead axe as well as powerful poly-synth.

Odd, my Oberheim MC3000 was from Viscount in Italy, who made my Physis K4.
Gibson owned it from the Buchla OBM-x era, sold Oberheim to Viscount.
Obviously TOber has to own it again just due to the SEM Redux...

Don't matter. Let's hear it and see some AES/EBU 48k outs.....


----------

